# Newbie from Colorado



## abokol (Mar 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello.  My name is Andy from Colorado.  I have been cooking with charcoal for years and love it.  Just purchased a WSM 22.5 and am firing it up tomorrow for some baby backs!!!  Looking forward to having some fun and making some great que!


----------



## abokol (Mar 6, 2010)

And any thoughts, comments, suggestions on using the WSM are welcomed! Thanks


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Us nosies would like to know where in Colorado you're from.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## abokol (Mar 6, 2010)

Gypsum, not too far from ya!


----------



## grizandizz (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome!!
Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, I didn't think there was still anyone living up there!


----------



## denver dave (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Coloradan.This is a great place to learn and chat with folks about smoke. Looking forward to seeing some Qview.


----------



## treegje (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Andy, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 6, 2010)

A big welcome to you from Northern Colorado, where the geese fly and the bulls cry!

http://www.stevegarufi.com/severance.htm


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 6, 2010)

First off welcome Andy to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## bbally (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome from another Coloradoan.  Junction like Keith (bassman)

Jeeze all these colorado people, I am calling for a discussion on a Colorado Ronnyvous!!!!

I will order the meat, people come and cook it and we eat and drink?


----------



## meateater (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 6, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 8, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## walle (Mar 9, 2010)

You'll have to forgive Bassman - he's onery to everyone!
Welcome aboard, Abokol.

Glad you found the forum.  Lots of good folks and info here.
Welcome,
Tracey


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Andy.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mike in denver (Mar 24, 2010)

Another Colorado welcome. We lived in Gypsum before retiring a moving back to Denver.
The people are great I have leaned a lot here

Mike


----------



## bbally (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome from Palisade Colorado!!!

Please check the link to the information on the Colorado Gathering.  Like to have as many as possible come to it.



*The Colorado Gathering*


----------



## schmoke (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Glad you joined us.


----------



## qndave (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to *SMF*

David


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome, I am fairly new as well and I have found this forum to very helpful and informative. Have fun.


----------

